# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  płyn w zatoce douglasa

## juliadw

dzis okazalo sie na usg ze jest mam płyn w zatoce douglasa  4mm jestem jakies 3 di przed miesiaczka .ostania miesiaczka byla 30 s tycznia.czy mam sie tym przejmowac??bo z tego co wiem plyn wystepuje krotko po owulacji a wynika u mnie ze owulacja juz byla jakis czas temu wiec co oznacza ten plyn(w zatoce DOUGLASA)?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może też oznaczać infekcje lub inne schorzenia

----------


## juliadw

no wlasnie tylko jakie?co powinnam daej z tym robic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wykonać ponownie usg

----------


## juliadw

czyi wnioskuje ze moze okazac sie ze plyn moze sie wchlonac i byc teraz ort tak sobie??/napewno usg powtorze za jakis miesiac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak może być, niewykluczone, że to poprostu "pozostałość" po późnej owulacji, jeśli wszystko inne jest w porządku, ale należy to sprawdzić

----------


## bluszcz

Dokładnie. Lekarz powinien Ci to powiedzieć. Nie powinnaś się martwić.

----------


## juliadw

dziekuje kochani owulacje raczej mialam w terminie tak gin powiedzial no ale moze sprawa sie wyjasni i bedzie dobrze cociaz jestem przerazona

----------


## Vollamed_pl

Juliadw, nie martw się na zapas, gdyby lekarz podejrzewał coś poważniejszego, dostałabyś już skierowania na bardziej zaawansowane badania. Płyn w zatoce bardzo często "pozostaje" po owulacji. Z czasem się wchłonie. Jeśli chcesz, możesz wykonać USG wcześniej niż za miesiąc.

----------


## bluszcz

Dokładnie. Nie ma się czym "przerażać". Odczekaj ten miesiąc do kolejnego badania bez obaw - zobaczysz, że będzie ok.

----------


## juliadw

dzis dostalam milion wytycznych od lekarza .ginekologa ju zalicyzlam on wlasnie znalzl ten plyn i twiierdzi ze to nie powod ginekologiczny do tego mam ukm nerki poszerzone lekarz kazal zrobi tk nerek,kolonoskopie ktorej chyba nie zrobie chyba ze wirtualna,isc do urologa,powtorzyc usg,i do chirurga.ten ostatni to mnie zbluzgal po co do nie go przyszlam jakby to byla moja wina ze dostalam skierowanie..teraz tylko mam metlik w glowie niewiem od czego zaczac..

----------


## bluszcz

Się chirurgiem nie przejmuj - może miał gorszy dzień, każdemu się zdarza. Spokojnie skup się na leczeniu - na pewno jesteś w dobrych rękach. Najważniejsze, że leczenie zostało już rozpoczęte.

----------


## juliadw

dziekuje za słowa otuchy

----------

